# Abzocke Abofalle Gold Kiwi Media



## OPFER1967 (20 April 2013)

Vorsicht Leute!...hier wurde ich abgezockt. Ich bin über meinen Anbieter O2 ins Internet, beim schliessen einer Seite, war eine andere darunter, ...von O2 wo drin stand dass dies ein Abo sei, ich wusste nicht für was und habe ohne etwas zu DRÜCKEN/ BESTÄTIGEN die Seite verlassen. Einige Sekunden später kam eine Bestätigung von Gold Kiwi Media, ich hätte ein Abo über 9,90.

Meine Anrufe bei O2 bringen gar nichts, dh jeder Internetbetrüger kann Beträge vom Handykonto abziehen. Diese Gauner drohen mir, und legen den Hörer einfach auf. Emails werden nicht beantwortet.

Ich werde Anzeige erstatten!


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2013)

OPFER1967 schrieb:


> Ich werde Anzeige erstatten!


Du nutzt ein Smartphone, gelle? Das Problem ist, Gold Kiwi ist von einem ausländischen Anbieter, der sich deutscher Zahlungssysteme im Handypayment bedient. Wenn du nun keine Drittanbietersperre bei deinem Provider eingerichtet hast, dann rauscht das durch und der Provider verdient nicht nur an der Buchung sondern er macht sie sogar zu seiner eigenen, ohne tatsächlich zu wissen, wies passiert ist.

Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden können dir in deinem Fall nicht helfen und deshalb macht eine Anzeige auch keinen Sinn. Da wurschteln dann nämlich einige Leute aun deinem 9,90-€-Fall rum und keiner wird ein ergebnis produzieren können. Da wird dann bei den Providern angefragt und die sagen nur das, was eh schon klar ist. Damit wird dann der Fall abgeschlossen und du bekommst eine sehr ärgerliche Einstellungsverfügung. Den Ärger kannste dir aber auch gleich ersparen. Lies mal hier ein bisschen nach:* Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## dvill (20 April 2013)

Die Dinge liegen viel einfacher.

http://www.net-m.de/de/unternehmen/investoren/


> Tochtergesellschaften
> [...]
> GOLDkiwi Media S.L., Diegem/Belgien


Angebote der "Tochter" sind z.B.

pinksimcash.com/seiten/agb.php

VORISCHT: Die URL nicht vom Handy aus aufrufen. Das wird sofort TEUER.

Da greifen die Webseiten direkt auf die WAP-Abrechnung zu. Die Kündigung ist zufällig ganz kompliziert.

Abrechnung und "Leistung" liegen in einer Hand.

Der hier beschreibt, wie man kündigt: http://www.justanswer.de/verbrauche...-ich-ein-erotic-abo-von-pinksim-k-ndigen.html

Per Einschreiben an eine ausländische Postadresse bei einem überraschenden Handy-Abo.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2013)

Etwas Hintergrund:
(schneller geht es hier)

Belgien oder sonstiges Trulala: Das ist alles Düsseldorf Connection... 
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=pinksimcash.com&verbose=1
Beim "owner name" fehlt halt ein R. Der Herr heißt so wie der Paketversand...


Früher war man in der Schweiz aktiv, briefkastentechnisch. Nur Net Mobile gehört inzwischen den Japanern (87% NTT Docomo Japan), aber wer weiß schon, wem diese wiederum gehören. Darf man das alles "Düsseldorfer Sumpf" nennen? Und die Mobilfunkunternehmen feiern mit an allen Fronten. Nichts Neues. Nur wird halt immer so getan, als ob keiner wüsste, was abgeht. Das wiederum lässt der Gesetzgeber zu. Zum Wohle des Medienstandorts Düsseldorf. Und in Hannover, München oder Hamburg läuft dasselbe Spielchen. Globalisierte Verbraucherabzocke und regionalisierte heiße Luft. Mir wird's schlecht.


dvill schrieb:


> Abrechnung und "Leistung" liegen in einer Hand.





Reducal schrieb:


> Gold Kiwi ist von einem ausländischen Anbieter, der sich deutscher Zahlungssysteme im Handypayment bedient.


Goldkiwi ist ein Witz, alles passiert in Düsseldorf - aber offenbar hilft das den Verbrauchern auch nichts. In Düsseldorf passiert denen genauso wenig. Das ist alles so pervers...



> Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie bei: Wapme Systems AG, Chr... H...





> Director Adult Unit (Vollzeit, Direktor (Bereichsleiter, VP, SVP etc) Pink Adventure AG (...)
> Director Adult Unit (Vollzeit, Direktor (Bereichsleiter, VP, SVP etc) Bob Mobile AG (...)
> Prokurist, Director IPM/Sales (Vollzeit, Direktor (Bereichsleiter, VP, SVP etc) Wapme Systems AG


Ein "Early Bird" der Szene, der Herr H, dem ein R fehlt.
Wapme hatte ja auch nette Zahlungssysteme, das hieß dann z.B. "simcash"...
Damals (2000) gab es bei Wapme natürlich noch den Herrn A.B., der seinerzeit in die Medien kam, weil eine gewisse Firma *Global Netcom* im Zusammenhang mit handypayment unangenehm aufgefallen war. Bei denen gab es damals auch noch diesen umtriebigen Münchener Rechtsanwalt, Herrn S. Der ist ja heute auch noch immer wieder ein Thema. In Osnabrück und so.
Hermes ist übrigens der griechische Gott der Kaufleute - und der Diebe. Ganz schön weise, die alten Griechen.

Ist schon lustig: NTT Docomo ist in Japan sehr engagiert im Bereich Betrugsbekämpfung. Schon 2002 tauchte die Firma auf im Zusammenhang mit _wangiri_ (=Pingbetrug) auf:
http://www.mobilemag.com/2002/08/30/ntt-docomo-to-take-countermeasures-against-phone-scam/
Die Japaner sehen net-mobile als wichtigen Partner an:



> “net mobile is a critical partner for us in key markets in Europe as well as Asia”


Aber von Porno und Gewinnspielen (First Telecom GmbH!) steht in der Beschreibung natürlich nichts... Vielleicht sollte man sich aber mal die hier genannte belgische Firma ansehen:



> The net mobile AG Group is a leading international full-service provider for mobile and interactive value added services and payment solutions. Founded in November 2000, the company is seen as an innovation leader with a comprehensive service approach including consulting, design and technical implementations for a multichannel marketing campaign management. Furthermore net mobile AG offers a variety of smartphone applications and e-books since 2009. Partnering with all major music labels and digital rights-owners in the film, television and games industry, net mobile AG also ensures full content and royalty management. Its more than 500 customers include national and global mobile telecommunication providers, media companies and TV stations for which it provides mobile interactive TV services. The net mobile AG Group includes net mobile AG and the subsidiaries net mobile minick GmbH (formerly: Minick Germany GmbH) in Hamburg, First Telecom GmbH, First Communication GmbH and SN Telecom GmbH in Frankfurt, net mobile Verwaltungs AG and net mobile minick Schweiz AG in Zurich (Switzerland), net mobile UK Ltd. In London (UK), net mobile Spain SLU in Madrid (Spain) *and Untitled Media S.A. in Diegem (Belgium)*. Since December 2009 NTT DOCOMO is major shareholder, owning more than 80% of net mobile AG shares. For more information please visit www.net-m.de.


Untitled Media SA beglückt die japanischen Geldgeber und die Welt mit Brachialschwachsinn wie einem "Video Screensaver Glory Girls"
oder einem Ballerspiel, bei dem man möglichst viele UFOs abschießen muss. Dazu sind dann folgende Androidfreigaben nötig:

android.permission.VIBRATE
android.permission.INTERNET
*android.permission.READ_SMS*
*android.permission.SEND_SMS*
android.permission.READ_PHONE_STATE
android.permission.ACCESS_NETWORK_STATE
android.permission.CALL_PHONE

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.
So. Das soll mal wieder reichen. Mit diesem ganzen Düsseldorfer Mist will ich mich schließlich nicht jeden Tag beschäftigen. Vielleicht brauch ich mal ein Ballerspiel, bei dem man den Auftrag hat, bewaffnet mit einer Wasserpistole mit Gülle bei einer bestimmten Pornomesse auf Mallorca möglichst viele Teilnehmer zu treffen. Im Gegensatz zu Außerirdischen wäre ich mir da sicherer, dass sie's verdient hätten.

---

Und hier: Porno, ääääh, Programme für Kinder



> Düsseldorf, 29. August 2012 -
> Die GOLDkiwi Media S.A., ein hundertprozentiges Tochterunternehmen der net mobile AG, veröffentlicht das PC-Spiel „Naraba“, ein Computerspiel mit Lerninhalten für Kinder. Es handelt sich um das erste Lernspiel, das die neuen pädagogischen Methoden des „Game Based Learning“ berücksichtigt. Die Methode „Game Based Learning“ beinhaltet die Anwendung von Bildschirm-, Computer- oder Internetbasierten Spielen zu Lehr- und Lernzwecken. Mit „Naraba“ wird das Konzept althergebrachter Bildungssoftware durchbrochen. So macht es das Spielen zu einem Motor für das Lernen und Entdecken.


http://www.net-m.de/de/unternehmen/presse-events/news/?tx_netmnews_pi1[uid]=209
http://naraba.awomo.com/page/imprint



> Das Spiel Naraba ist ein Lizenzprodukt der
> GOLDkiwi Media S.A.
> Anschrift: GOLDkiwi Media S.A.
> Pegasuslaan 5
> ...


----------



## bernhard (20 April 2013)

OPFER1967 schrieb:


> Meine Anrufe bei O2 bringen gar nichts, dh jeder Internetbetrüger kann Beträge vom Handykonto abziehen.


Halbwegs sicher ist man nur mit Drittabzockersperre, siehe z.B.


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/sendungsbeitraege/2013/kw16/0416/02_handykostenfalle.jsp
> 
> 
> > Empfehlenswert ist es, dass man sich eine sogenannte Drittanbietersperre von seinem Anbieter einrichten lässt.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2013)

Net-Mobile/Goldwiki/NTT-Docomo hat eine Infoseite unter bill-info.com
Dort kann man eine TAN anfordern und dann zusammen mit der Mobilnummer eingeben. bill-info.com/mobile/index

Vielleicht kann man da sogar kündigen. Ich würde allerdings vorsichtig sein, wenn ich mich in der Nähe potentieller Betrüger bewege. Nicht, dass Du mit der TAN ein Abo für Düsseldorfer Märchen bestellst.

Der Inhaber der Bill-Info ist übrigens die net-mobile
im Impressum steht



> SN Telecom GmbH
> Lyoner Str. 15
> 60528 Frankfurt
> Deutschland - GERMANY


Das ist wohl wieder eines der sauberen Töchterlein der sauberen Düsseldorfer.

PS:


> Please take into consideration that information about the services used and their content can only be given by the Service Provider. We are just the link between you and the Provider as well as collector of the bill.


Auch ins globale Englisch übersetzt wird das nicht wirklich zutreffender.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2013)

Der schweizerische Briefkasten hat übrigens einen neuen Namen: Pink Adventure AG heißt nun CRUCTIQ AG. Die beiden netten Herren aus Düsseldorf haben den Stab abgegeben an den nächsten mobilen Guerillakämpfer, den Niederländer Th.K.
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/cructiq_ag_CH-020.3.029.829-1.htm
cructiq AGH --> Skill2Thrill --> http://skill2thrill.com/NL/support/specific
--> andere Suchbegriffe sind nötig
--> dann findet man das auch hier

Th.K. ist Geschäftsführer der Guerilla Mobile in Berlin.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (20 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Etwas Hintergrund:


 
Sehr interessant und erhellend.
Zum Dank würde ich dir gerne eine virtuelle Tüte reichen, aber die brauche ich leider selber grade zum K*tz3n.


----------



## Opfer63 (19 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der schweizerische Briefkasten hat übrigens einen neuen Namen: Pink Adventure AG heißt nun CRUCTIQ AG. Die beiden netten Herren aus Düsseldorf haben den Stab abgegeben an den nächsten mobilen Guerillakämpfer, den Niederländer Th.K.
> http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/cructiq_ag_CH-020.3.029.829-1.htm
> cructiq AGH --> Skill2Thrill --> http://skill2thrill.com/NL/support/specific
> --> andere Suchbegriffe sind nötig
> ...


 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/frank.hartmann.3557?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2013)

> Herr H- wurde am 02. Juli 1966 in Köln geboren. Seinen Abschluss als Bankkaufmann machte er 1986 bei der Deutschen Bank in Köln. Von 1988 bis 1989 war Herr H. für die Deutsche Bank in Australien als Leiter der Privatkundenabteilung und Zweigstellenleiter der Deutschen Bank Australia Ltd tätig. 1990 erwarb er den Abschluss als Bankfachwirt der Bankenakademie der Deutschen Bank. Bis zum Jahr 2000 war Herr H. als Firmenkundenbetreuer für gehobene Firmenkunden für die Deutsche Bank in Köln tätig. Im Jahr 2000 wechselte Herr H. zur net AG und übernahm dort als Finanzvorstand/CFO die Verantwortung für den Finanzbereich. Im März 2000 erfolgte die Börseneinführung von Aktien der net AG.


wie kommst Du auf den?
Sorry, bin ich blöd... Ist ja einer der "netten Herren" aus Düsseldorf


----------



## Asuka (26 Juni 2013)

Hallo 
ich bin leider auch in der Falle von Bill Info gelandet. Habe versucht eine Email an [email protected] wegen Kündigung wegen arklistischer Täuschung zu schicken. Aber diese konnte nicht gesendet werden.Hat jemand eine Ahnung wohin ich das senden kann oder an welche Adresse ich einen Brief schicken kann. Drittanbieter hab ich schon gesperrt.
MfG Asuka


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2013)

Du meintest nicht etwa bill-info?
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=bill-info.com&verbose=1


> Verbraucherschutz ist uns ein Anliegen


Wenn so was auf einer net-mobile-Seite steht, grenzt das an Körperverletzung, weil es mich reflexartig zwingt, mir den Kopf am Tisch anzuschlagen.
bill-info.com/mobile/index


----------



## Asuka (3 Juli 2013)

Hi 
Ja meine Bill Info. Mit deinem Link kann ich leider nichts anfangen da mein Pc Verständnis nicht so weit reicht. Wäre nett wenn du mir das vielleicht kurz erklären könntest. Würde den gern ne Mail oder so schreiben wenn Kündigung.
Mfg Asuka


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2013)

bill-info ist eine Seite der Firma net-mobile (bekannt aus Funk und Fernsehen). Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich als Wühlmaus im Bereich Abzocke so oft den Namen net-mobile lesen musste, erscheint es mir als grenzwertig zur Absurdität, wenn net-mobile das Wort Verbraucherschutz in den Mund nimmt. Meine persönliche Auffassung... Mehr nicht...
Du kannst Dich gerne an net-mobile wenden. Man wird Dir wahrscheinlöich mitteilen, nicht verantwortlich zu sein. Für Verbraucherschutz und so. Man hat halt andere Anliegen.


----------



## Lazerus (29 Juli 2013)

Hallo ich habe mir alles wirklich aufmerksam durch gelesen und habe aber leider noch nicht ganz den Durchblick. 
Ich bin leider auch in diese Falle getappt, ich habe eine SMS bekommen wo drin stand das ich schon 24, 95 von meinem Aboguthaben verbraucht habe. (wofür auch immer ?) 

Jetzt meine eigentlichen Fragen:
Muss ich definitiv kündigen um da wieder raus zukommen od is das ,, nur" einmalig? 
Und welche von denn ganzen Adressen ist den die richtige von billig-info.com?

Ich danke für Hilfe LG


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Juli 2013)

Lazerus schrieb:


> wo drin stand das ich schon 24, 95 von meinem Aboguthaben verbraucht habe.
> 
> Muss ich definitiv kündigen um da wieder raus zukommen od is das ,, nur" einmalig?


Schwer zu sagen. Aber wenn Abo drauf steht, dann ist womöglich auch ein Abo drin. Das bedeutet, dass das Ding bis zur Künigung immer weiter läuft



Lazerus schrieb:


> billig-info.com?


Billig oder Billing? Das ist hier die Frage. Da musst du dich schon etwas mehr selbst bemühen.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Billig oder Billing?


billig-info.com gibt es nicht.
billing-info.com gibt es zwar, liefert aber nur


> It works!
> This is the default web page for this server.
> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.





> domain:                      billing-info.com
> created:                     2008-04-22 16:03:40
> [owner-c] fname:             Hostmaster
> [owner-c] lname:             of the Day
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Juli 2013)

Der Lazerus kanns ja mal hier probieren: http://www.net-mobile.com/de/kundenservice/endkunden-service/


----------



## bernhard (29 Juli 2013)

Hier steht alles Wichtige:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt


----------



## Lazerus (29 Juli 2013)

Tausendmal Danke schön für die Hilfe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2013)

billing-info ist (für schon länger Mitlesende)



> domain: billing-info.com
> created: 2008-04-22 16:03:40
> [owner-c] fname: Hostmaster
> [owner-c] lname: of the Day
> ...


 
siehe hier
(ex bango, ex carmunity, s.a. "Senior Sales Manger at campoint AG ", s.a. "VP of European Sales at AdXpansion ")

~ sexgoesmobile


> SGM-Media GmbH
> Mary-Astell-Str. 2
> 28359 Bremen
> Germany
> ...


 
ah sorry, ich widerrufe!

C.Kr. ist ja nicht mehr bei sexgoesmobile...
Aber Cyberservices passt. Ich habe mich nur mal wieder verwirren lassen, da nicht der Herr C.Kr. zu Cyberservices führt, sondern u.a. der Herr M.R. (dessen Nachnamen nur das beginnende K fehlt) zu Cyberservices führt.
siehe
http://webbilling-press.blogbugs.org/


> M... R... , Senior Partner of Webbilling





> Global Operations Director, I... P...


Das sind bekannte Namen der Hamburg-Kölner-Cyber-pain-na-ihr-wisst-schon

und siehe insbesondere dieses herausragende US-Gerichtsdokument (das man nicht oft genug anschauen kann)
http://dockets.justia.com/docket/california/cacdce/2:2008cv02203/412510/
(man beachte die deutschen Namen)

Ob die "Local Billing LLC" etwas mit der ebenfalls bekannten "Local Billing" zu tun hat (die u.a. zu Herrn A.B. führt, ehemals Deutschlandchef der E-Group/NCC und heute als "summit king" Veranstalter diverser Happenings wie des "Barcelona Summit"), das kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich die bestellten Gerichtsdokumente aus USA bekomme)

Die E dreht sich im K bis sie eine Sch ist


----------



## LaroonFox7 (12 Februar 2015)

Wie kündigt man GOLDKIWI bzw. wie entgeht man den -bei mir 6.99€ kosten?


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2015)

LaroonFox7 schrieb:


> Wie kündigt man GOLDKIWI bzw. wie entgeht man den -bei mir 6.99€ kosten?





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Net-Mobile/Goldwiki/NTT-Docomo hat eine Infoseite unter https://www.bill-info.com/mobile/index
> Dort kann man eine TAN anfordern und dann zusammen mit der Mobilnummer eingeben.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man da sogar kündigen.


Also ich glaube schon! Angst wegen der Weitergabe der Nummer hätte ich nicht, die Schurken haben dieses doch längst und verarbeiten sie mit genau demselben Portal.


----------



## LaroonFox7 (12 Februar 2015)

Klappt irgendwie nicht so ganz...wenn man es einfordert wird nur meine Nummer und sonst nichts angezeigt!


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2015)

Rechnung oder Prepaid und wer ist dein Provider, in welchem Netz?


----------



## Fridolin (17 Februar 2015)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit GOLDwiki

Habe ne Prepaidkarte von Alditalk (Eplus)

Wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2015)

Fridolin schrieb:


> Prepaidkarte von Alditalk (Eplus)
> 
> Wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar


Bei ePlus eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten und den bis dahin gebuchten Betrag abschreiben. Ist zwar bitter, Rückholung bei Prepaid jedoch nicht gerade einfach, wenn nicht gar (ohne juristischem Beistand) nahezu nicht möglich.

 Für die Drittanbietersperre musst du registrierter Kunde sein.


----------



## WehrtEuchgegenAbzocker (25 März 2015)

Ich habe gestern meine Telekom Mobilfunk Rechnung erhalten und darauf eine Abbuchung von Goldkiwi.

Daraufhin habe ich eine Email an diesen "Drittanbieter" gesandt. Den Brief habe ich mir als Musterbrief einer Verbraucherzentrale geladen...

*Einspruch gegen Ihre Rechnung als Drittanbieter in meiner Mobilfunkrechnung der Telekom: + 49 17.... (Mobilfunk-Kartennummer: 8-.....-0)*


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in oben genannter Telefonrechnung werden mir Entgelte in Rechnung gestellt, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Diese sind in der Rechnung wie folgt bezeichnet: *(Leistungen GOLDkiwi Media S.A. ABO Video/ Film GoldKiwi, Betrag 20,97 zzgl. Mwst.)*

Weder wollte ich eine derartige Leistung in Anspruch nehmen, noch bin ich mir eines entsprechenden Vertragsschlusses bewusst. Ich fordere Sie daher auf, den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass und zu welchen Bedingungen ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Höchst vorsorglich bestreite ich das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages und erkläre dessen Kündigung.

Ich fordere Sie zudem auf, die von Ihnen bereits abgebuchten Beträge unverzüglich bis spätestens 30.03.2015 auf dem gleichen Weg zurück zu erstatten, wie Sie diese eingezogen haben. Dies gilt vorsorglich auch für Beträge, die möglicherweise erst auf der nächsten Rechnung erscheinen.

Weiterhin fordere ich Sie auf, mir zusätzlich die ladungsfähige Anschrift eines allgemeinen Zustellungsbevollmächtigten im Inland mitzuteilen.

Den strittigen Rechnungsbetrag bezahle ich ausdrücklich nur unter Vorbehalt und ohne Präjudiz.

Ihre Antwort erwarte ich bis spätestens XX.XX.2015    

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


*Daraufhin erhielt ich heute folgende Antwort per Mail:*


Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir haben uns so rasch wie möglich mit dem zuständigen Diensteanbieter in
Verbindung gesetzt und laut Auskunft des Diensteanbieters Goldkiwi wurde der
Bestellprozess ordnungsgemäß abgewickelt und der Dienst einwandfrei vom
Diensteanbieter erbracht.

Folgende Service-Detailinformationen haben wir zu der von Ihnen übermittelten
Mobiltelefonnummer 4917..... erhalten:

• Nutzung eines Abonnements, mit dem Zahlungsintervall 12 € wöchentlich:
• Schritt 1: Der/die Nutzer/in mit der oben genannten Rufnummer surfte die
Seite h**p://titten2go.com via mobile Web an. Die Website enthielt
Informationen zu Tarif, Mindestalter und Kündigungsmöglichkeit. Bis zu diesem
Schritt ist der/die Nutzer/in keinerlei Verpflichtung eingegangen.
• Schritt 2: Nach Auswahl des gewünschten Produktes wurde der/die Nutzer/in
auf die Produktseite weitergeleitet. Mit Klick auf den dort angeführten
Bestätigungsbutton am 2015-XX-XX um 03:47:59 wurde dem Kauf zugestimmt.
Hinweis: Ohne Besitz eines Mobilfunkgeräts ist dieser Schritt nicht möglich.

Mit der oben angeführten Dokumentation (URL, Zeitstempel, Kaufzustimmung
mittels Bestätigungsbutton) hat uns der Diensteanbieter die Bestellung des
Services bestätigt. Dieser Vorgang wird sowohl auf unserer technischen
Plattform und ggf. bei Ihrem Netzbetreiber überwacht.

Entsprechend Ihrer Anfrage haben wir die Kündigung des Services per sofort
beim Dienstebetreiber veranlasst.

Der Dienst wurde am 2015-XX-XX gekündigt.

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt fallen für Sie keine weiteren Kosten an. Wir bitten Sie
allerdings zu beachten, dass es bei der Rechnungslegung durch Ihren
Mobilfunkbetreiber und der Kündigung zu einer Überschneidung kommen kann, d.h.
es können unter Umständen dennoch Entgelte auf der nächsten Rechnung
ausgewiesen sein, welche jedoch längstens bis zum heutigen Tag angefallen
sind.

*Wir bieten Ihnen aus kulanztechnischen Gründen eine Gutschrift an.*

Der betroffene Betrag wird auf Ihrer nächsten Netzbetreiberabrechnung
angeführt und gutgeschrieben.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen damit geholfen zu haben und stehen Ihnen bei weiteren Fragen
gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit mobilen Grüßen


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2015)

Hast du wirklich an den Drittanbieter im Ausland geschrieben oder nur an das Abrechnungsunternehmen, z. B. an die übliche verdächtige in Düsseldorf?



WehrtEuchgegenAbzocker schrieb:


> > • Schritt 2: Nach Auswahl des gewünschten Produktes wurde der/die Nutzer/in
> > auf die Produktseite weitergeleitet. Mit Klick auf den dort angeführten
> > Bestätigungsbutton am 2015-XX-XX um 03:47:59 wurde dem Kauf zugestimmt.
> > Hinweis: Ohne Besitz eines Mobilfunkgeräts ist dieser Schritt *nicht möglich*.
> > ...



Für mich sind das Lügner, denn sie wissen, was sie tun!


----------



## bullydad (1 Mai 2017)

OPFER1967 schrieb:


> Vorsicht Leute!...hier wurde ich abgezockt. Ich bin über meinen Anbieter O2 ins Internet, beim schliessen einer Seite, war eine andere darunter, ...von O2 wo drin stand dass dies ein Abo sei, ich wusste nicht für was und habe ohne etwas zu DRÜCKEN/ BESTÄTIGEN die Seite verlassen. Einige Sekunden später kam eine Bestätigung von Gold Kiwi Media, ich hätte ein Abo über 9,90.
> 
> Meine Anrufe bei O2 bringen gar nichts, dh jeder Internetbetrüger kann Beträge vom Handykonto abziehen. Diese Gauner drohen mir, und legen den Hörer einfach auf. Emails werden nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Ich werde Anzeige erstatten!



blöde frage hab problem auch,habe aber eine wertkarte muss trotzdem den scheiss kündigen? angeklickt habe ich bei der ominösen Sms nix!


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2017)

Der Thread ist zwei Jahre alt. Die Rechtsprechung hat sich eindeutig auf die Verbraucherseite begeben:
Mehr dazu  hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...n-von-drittanbietern.49796/page-3#post-394722


----------

